# So who came home with an iPad 2 today?



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

I did!  Huge props to the BestBuy in Spring Hill FL where I went.  They handed out tickets at 4:30 just as advertised and it made for a super smooth experience.  I only had to wait in line for about 45 minutes, then got to wander the store for a half hour until they could actually be sold.  Met some cool people and had a good time, cant imagine being one of the poor suckers at the Apple store in Tampa lol.

Awesome device so far, I didnt own the original but spent plenty of time with one.  As far as speed goes this one blows the old one out of the water, web browsing in particular is easily 2-3 times faster.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats! Am jealous, of course. Not sure I'll get the ipad2...still happy with the original. It must be fast if it's 2-3 times faster!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I was one of the poor bastards that waited in line at an Apple store. Never, ever again.

I was there 3 hours early and was roughly #50 in line. By the time I got to the front nearly all the AT&T black 3g versions were sold out. I was able to get the second to last 64g 3g black ipads, with Verizon as the carrier. That's the only good thing about the experience.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

It's lucky you were not in Boston. The 1st guy in line waited 11 hours to get his. Hundred inside the store & out. Saw that on the news. I heard that the Apple people were giving people coffee. I ordered online at around 4:30 AM. I've never have been in an Apple Store. Must be fun.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

They are pretty nice stores. The people are always very nice. I'd really like to check out that all glass store in ny. Looks very neat.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

OK, we want to hear from more people who bought one in a store.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I didn't come home with an iPad 2, but I did go look at them today.  I checked them out at Best Buy, primarily because I knew last year when they introduced the iPad, Best Buy had a special on iTunes gift cards at a discount from face value.  I was hoping they were repeating that promotion, but alas, they were not!

I also did want to see an iPad 2.  I knew I was taking a risk that I would be infatuated and buy one on the spot, but I did want to see them.  They had a nice display of Apple stuff, and an Apple employee there to answer questions, but hadn't made as big a deal out of it as they had at the iPad 1 launch last April.  There was one other customer looking at iPads and talking to the Apple guy--Actually there were more people looking at the Apple laptops and regular computers than looking at the iPads!  In short, it was no big deal.  The iPad 2 does start up much faster than the iPad 1, but that isn't a major concern of mine, the iPad 1 is plenty fast.  I tried playing with various applications, but didn't notice any speed improvements.  I didn't see any apps installed that looked like they would strain the capabilities, and they didn't have any third party apps installed that I use myself, so it wasn't really a good opportunity to compare.

My one dissatisfaction with the iPad 1 is that I like to use it for internet browsing from my recliner (over a wifi connection), and it isn't as fast at browsing as I'd like. If the '2 had been appreciably faster at browsing, that is the one thing that might have caused me to want to get out my credit card.  But the store demo models were very slow on the internet--I suspect that's because I have a pretty fast network at home, while the store network might not be any faster to begin with, and it surely doesn't help that there are presumably other draws using some of the store network bandwidth.  So I don't feel the iPad 2 got a fair test from me on internet browsing, but I certainly found it easy to not even have to restrain myself from buying anyway!

As for the dimensions, it is slimmer as advertised.  I didn't feel any great benefit or pleasure from the new size, and if I'd been handed an iPad 2 to use prior to all the hooplah about a slimmer design, I'm not positive I would have noticed the size difference if I'd been told it was an iPad 1.  I wanted to see the new magnetic cover, but they didn't have the new cover on the display models (I suspect it is too portable and might "walk off").  I suspect having the iPad start up as soon as I opened the cover would make the faster startup speed more impressive.

It wasn't till I'd left the store and was driving to my next destination that I realized that I didn't know if they had any in stock or not!  I didn't think to ask, I was just glad to leave the store without my wallet getting a haircut.  Based on news reports, I'd guess they were sold out, but who knows?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I didn't come home with one,but I didn't plan to either. I did however go to get some hands on time with the store demo.
I luv my iPad 1 and see no worthwhile reason to buy the iPad 2, and I am a techie who always wants and gets the newest thing  so that's saying a lot.
I will continue my wait for the Playbook and continue to enjoy my iPad 1.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I came home empty handed too. Missed out at Best Buy by about 10 people, ran over to the nearest Apple store to wait in line and they sold out. I ordered online with an expected ship date of 4/1. I ran up to Best Buy this morning and was the first person to reserve a unit so when they get my model, they will call. Hopefully that will happen soon and I will cancel my online order.  The wait is on. I sold my first iPad and have to hand it over in a week so hopefully the new one will arrive soon!


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Well I did after waiting in line for 5 hours which was nothing compared to the hours I've spent at the casino,lol.
I got a white 32gb 3G ...and omg I never would have waited this long if I'd known how much I'd love it!

I can't do a comparison but I can tell you the new cover is light,simple and functional and does put the iPad to sleep just like our Kindles.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I didn't come home with one,but I didn't plan to either. I did however go to get some hands on time with the store demo.
> I luv my iPad 1 and see no worthwhile reason to buy the iPad 2, and I am a techie who always wants and gets the newest thing so that's saying a lot.
> I will continue my wait for the Playbook and continue to enjoy my iPad 1.


I have the same feelings. I love my iPad 1, and really have no reason to want an iPad that's a camera, as well. It's hard enough to hang onto with these slightly arthritic 60 yr. old hands.  The speed improvement sounds great, but I really can't complain much about my current iPad.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I went to Best Buy for a 32gb 3G, but ended up with a 32gb wifi. I will use my Droid X as a hot spot. They gave out tickets at 4:30. I was about 50ish in line.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The Apple store sounds wonderful. Maybe 1 day, I'll get to visit 1. I do think that it would be maybe be too great a temptation for me to actually step foot in 1 & not come out with something. LOL! I've been waiting a year to buy an iPad & lately I've been watching the other tablets shown on shopnbc & been so tempted to buy any tablet, but held out.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I made it to a Best Buy around 4:20, the line was wrapped around the building. Needless to say, I did not bother to get in line. The did not seem to have very many. The process seemed a little unorganized. At 5:22, they still had not actually sold the first one, people were lined up waiting while the employees tried to get themselves together. 

I have the original Ipad, and love it. Trying to decide if I really "need" the new one....LOL

I did get to hold the one, it is so thin...nice. I seems a lot ligher. The covers are cute, but rather expensive for just a cover.  

I didn't walk out with one, but who knows, I may get one later, if I sell my old one.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

While watching TV with my wife, and exploring the Internet on my IPAD 1, my wife looked at me and said that I could give her my IPAD 1 and get an IPAD 2 for myself.  I nearly had a stroke.  I'm going to wait a few days and talk to her about it again.

My 65th birthday is March 31st.  Maybe I'll get it then.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

You have great self control. It's quite the temptation, those iPads. I held the iPad 1 at BJ's recently for the 1st time, but didn't bite, because I knew that the iPad 2 was going to be announced soon. I am so happy that you said it was lighter. That in itself is a big plus for me. If you do get the iPad 2, let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

tecwritr, don't wait!!!! Buy now!!! Run!! Happy Birthday!


----------

